# Looking for information on members of U.S. SOF with Polish roots.



## jasion (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking for information on members of U.S. SOF with Polish roots. Let me know if you heard or read about such people. I heard that Polish immigrants during the Cold War trained Green Berets members and some were sent to Delta (Bronislaw Urbanski). I do not know if this is true. Thx fof any help.


----------



## ProPatria (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm not to sure whether guys will come out and openly give you information of guys in the units. You may get a Yes there are guys with Polish roots or No there aren't. People aren't just going to start jamming personnel information on the internet.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with ProPatria, I doubt you'll get specific answers but perhaps if you do a little more research online; you may find some historical references.

I'm sure there are some guys in the US SOF community that have Polish backgrounds.  The US (well North America as a whole) has taken in a lot of Polish immigrants over the last century.  Plus there was a very large presence in Western Europe during the Cold War, I'm sure there was lots of cross training.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 6, 2012)

I am going to TRY to put this nicely...
I'm sure the people you are asking about would not come out and put there PERSEC business on an open forum. There is probably a very good reason the information y0ur requesting is not floating around on the WWW.

Just sayin.
YMMV

SBG sends.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 6, 2012)

How about this dude?   Obviously he's not US SOF, but he did a lot of SOF-like stuff, is a genuine hero, and is dead so there are no PERSEC issues:  http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/483059/Kazimierz-Pulaski


----------



## AWP (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't know how to put this nicely...

Our Polish members seem adamant about digging for information. You guys have a 100o questions it seems, many bordering or completely crossing lines concerning OPSEC, PERSEC, TTP's, etc. We had a member who once remarked that some of you act like officers of a foreign intelligence service and I shrugged it off then. 

Threads like this one do nothing to dispute his theory.


----------

